# cell phones and tablets



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Switching from Sprint to Verizon....we are down to 3 phones....I need good signal because calls forward to me in the field........
they suggested iphone4 or this droid that is better than some other droid....

question is, I could go with that motorola military spec or Casio G'z one flip phone and get a tablet all for about the same money....

Has anyone had bad or good experiences that would make clear this choice...
the motorola has a 2 mp camera and the iphone 5 or 8 ...I use the camera..
Penny for your thoughts


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Switching from Sprint to Verizon....we are down to 3 phones....I need good signal because calls forward to me in the field........
> they suggested iphone4 or this droid that is better than some other droid....
> 
> question is, I could go with that motorola military spec or Casio G'z one flip phone and get a tablet all for about the same money....
> ...


I have the iphone, it's really great for everything, except making calls. I get lots of dropped calls with it where I didn't have a problem with a droid phone.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I have the iphone, it's really great for everything, except making calls. I get lots of dropped calls with it where I didn't have a problem with a droid phone.


 This new iphone 4 supposedly has the antenna draped down both sides and the hand doesnt block signal....but I dont know if that is why calls were dropping or if you had an older model.....


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

stillaround said:


> This new iphone 4 supposedly has the antenna draped down both sides and the hand doesnt block signal....but I dont know if that is why calls were dropping or if you had an older model.....


I have an Iphone 4


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats funny because thats not what I wanted to hear...the guy kinda sold me that direction...I definitely dont want to drop calls.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Love my Samsung Droid smart phone on US Cellular.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Not on Verizon but have an HTC EVO... I've heard good things about the thunderbolt, pretty much sister to the EVO


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

droid x here


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

iPhone 3GS on Telus Mobility network. Never had any issues whatsoever other than smashing the front glass this past weekend. But I deserved it. I drop this damned thing about 18 times a day... Held up pretty good for 2 years now.

No complaints.

UA


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the Thunderbolt and it is *****en I love this thing. Take it in the crawl snap a pic and show the HO what the issue is down there. Keep track of every job with attached pics. Look up plot maps for sewer issues. Lookup equipment online and the vast majority of the time faster than DSL at home. If your market has the 4gLTE go for the Thunderbolt if not get a droid.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PlumberDave said:


> I have the Thunderbolt and it is *****en I love this thing. Take it in the crawl snap a pic and show the HO what the issue is down there. Keep track of every job with attached pics. Look up plot maps for sewer issues. Lookup equipment online and the vast majority of the time faster than DSL at home. If your market has the 4gLTE go for the Thunderbolt if not get a droid.


 Pretty good endorsement.....

Nobody has complained about certain apps or the lack of them so I assume thats not a big issue...and I assume reception is good etc....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have Droid X on Verizon, never a dropped call. Camera works well (needs decent lighting tho) and tons of apps. The newer droids are supposed to be even better. I don't even use my laptop much anymore.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder why this guy is so hot on the iphone4...he has a thunderbolt himself......another salesman says he had both and loves the iphone , has one more bar of service blah blah blah......maybe the commission is better???? They all cost about the same with a 2 yr deal.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah I was very excited to have the Iphone and like I said it does lots of things well. It's music player is a million times better than the droid but, if you do service and like GPS google maps is the absolute best. Iphone's navagation blows. I bought a tablet as well and went with a droid honeycomb tablet. More features for same money as an Ipad.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, I needed a few hits to override the sales pitch that got me...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Thanks, I needed a few hits to override the sales pitch that got me...


I wish I would have asked people here first. I would have a 4G thunderbolt instead of the Iphone. Thankfully, I get an upgrade every year at the contract price since I have a business line.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a entry level smart phone. Motorola Citris I think. I hate the thing. I want my flip phone back!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I remember the good old days when phones were for phone calls and MTV played music videos. :wheelchair:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I have the thunderbolt as well. Up until the update that just came out on Thursday I believe, I would have taken the phone and shoved it right up verizon's a$$. My daughter has it too. Before the update the phone would shut off randomly, texting would lag, gps wouldn't lock on for about 5 minutes using google maps. Now with the update they seem to be fixed. But now they are saying if you send a text to someone it goes to another someone in your inbox. It's happened to my daughter a couple times. If it were me I would say droid x or droid x2. havent had any dropped calls on the thuderbolt or when I had my droid x.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I have the casio camando a gz on verizon. I am still getting used to the toch screen keyboard,but i went thru two droid II in the same amount of time ive had this.does everything my droids did, and i had in my pocket while i was playing in the surf with my daughtrr.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

me, i am still rocking a flip type phone, does what it needs to LOL


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> me, i am still rocking a flip type phone, does what it needs to LOL


it makes robot sounds


----------



## shock1964 (Mar 6, 2011)

The motorola atrix is the best android out there in my opinion. It is sturdy with gorilla glass. Has dual core processor and 1gb ram. comes with 16gb storage and you can add a 32 gb card. Excellent large display and does 720p video on the rear camera and the front camera can be used for skyoe orvideo messaging.
I use google maps all the time now when looking for a customers street. 
Apps are more flexible on android as they are not controlled by apple. There are lots to choose from, some crap some incredible. you just gotta read the reviews.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and ask if you've played with either phone? I personally have an iPhone because I like the simplicity, android I find tends to be a lot more work than it needs to be to get it to do what you want ( in my experience ) play with both to see what you would prefer. I use a garmin in my truck to get where I need, looking down at my phone tends to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an iPhone 3GS and love it. Haven't really noticed an issue with dropped calls, all phones on all networks drop calls. 

It's fairly easy to use( it doesn't come with an instruction manual) and the battery life is decent enough, the camera takes good pictures, and I've yet to break mine, and I'm not exactly gentle with it


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

A few of my friends that switched from iPhone to Android have told me they will never go back to Apple. I have the EVO from Sprint and the only time a call gets dropped is if I'm talking to an at&t customer. There is a reason Android is taking over. My 2 pennies.

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 12 year old Motorola flip phone. It rings. I answer it if I feel like it :laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> it makes robot sounds


well it is digital


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an iPhone 4, few dropped calls, google maps for gps, good cameras, decent coverage in my area, awesome battery life, easy as can be interface, best music player out there. I email my boss photos and videos all the time.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and ask if you've played with either phone? I personally have an iPhone because I like the simplicity, android I find tends to be a lot more work than it needs to be to get it to do what you want ( in my experience ) play with both to see what you would prefer. I use a garmin in my truck to get where I need, looking down at my phone tends to be a pain in the ass.


 I have a blackberry curve that has nextel slow system because of the ptt....and have had only a few minutes touching them at the store...that samsung has a better display but is $50 more


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't know if anyone is currently looking for a tablet for work but HP just discontinued their touchpad and it can now be found online for $99 (16gb) or $149 (32gb) sweet setup for under $200. You can find them at some staples, office depot or best buy if they haven't already sold out. I just ordered one through amazon, not using it for work though.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

But they wont be making any more apps for it. So if you want to play games, or do anything like that your sol'ed


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> But they wont be making any more apps for it. So if you want to play games, or do anything like that your sol'ed


Not true, HP is getting rid of the hardware. The software is still going to be alive. There are people porting android onto them soon anyway. I got mine just for browsing and letting my kids watch movies on it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know how recently you ordered one but it looks like they're sold out everywhere. I can't find anybody selling them.







Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

http://t.co/Wl1c01g don't know how many they have left..


----------



## PlumbPowerHouse (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of us have the Evo or the Thunderbolt. I haven't heard a complaint yet. They are great and convenient. The boss men ride with a iPad in the truck. They do everything from that thing. Order supplies, store specs, and tons of other things.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

So if HP has bailed out on the product, why would I buy one?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> So if HP has bailed out on the product, why would I buy one?


Cheap iPad, you don't get all the apps but you have a web browser, e-mail client, video player, e-reader and more for cheap. There are still apps available for it and I think since so many people are getting them now more apps will become available soon.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered 5 of them from BestBuy on Friday for $99.00 each.

One for myself and one for each of my trucks.

I'm skeptical about the products ability to sustain a developers market, though.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I ordered 5 of them from BestBuy on Friday for $99.00 each.
> 
> One for myself and one for each of my trucks.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the products ability to sustain a developers market, though.


Even if they don't they have some android devs that are porting gingerbread onto the touchpad.

Have fun swapping android onto 5 of them if you go that route lol.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Not that anyone should care but to close my portion...I went with the iphone 4 and like it a lot...verizon signal here is the best..


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Not that anyone should care but to close my portion...I went with the iphone 4 and like it a lot...verizon signal here is the best..


I care stillaround, I care.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Not that anyone should care but to close my portion...I went with the iphone 4 and like it a lot...verizon signal here is the best..


I have had the 4 for 6 months now and, the only problem we are having is the main button doesn't always react to return to main screen. Other than that they do more than I would ever need.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> http://t.co/Wl1c01g don't know how many they have left..


GONE! I really don't think there's any left anywhere.









Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was with Verizon for years for my personal cell phone. Most of the time I wanted to find that "Can you hear me now?" guy and bash his nuts in. Dropped calls left and right, or no signal at all. So I moved my number over to my companies Sprint account. 

Saving nearly $100 month with the move. Verizon will give you unlimited Voice for 90 bucks then you have to get unlimited Text for another 20 bucks then unlimited data for another 65 bucks. With Sprint its 89 bucks unlimited everything. No other charges. As for service so far no dropped calls. I am using a Motorola Photon 4G Droid phone.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> GONE! I really don't think there's any left anywhere.


 I got an email from Best Buy about an hour ago cancelling my order.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I was with Verizon for years for my personal cell phone. Most of the time I wanted to find that "Can you hear me now?" guy and bash his nuts in. Dropped calls left and right, or no signal at all. So I moved my number over to my companies Sprint account.
> 
> Saving nearly $100 month with the move. Verizon will give you unlimited Voice for 90 bucks then you have to get unlimited Text for another 20 bucks then unlimited data for another 65 bucks. With Sprint its 89 bucks unlimited everything. No other charges. As for service so far no dropped calls. I am using a Motorola Photon 4G Droid phone.


I left sprint...they have problems getting my bill right...I dont need PTT anymore and yes Verizon is a little more...but I'm worth it...signal is waaaayyyy better than Sprint or ATT and yes Verizon costs a little more.
I saw that droid last night..its pretty nice and the Samsung screen is sweet....what can I say, the iphone has an ease of use for the things I do most and I dont mind i-tunes...about $130/mo for 700 min and everything unlimited data and text before taxes....sprint was $100 with everything unlimited.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I got an email from Best Buy about an hour ago cancelling my order.


There is a handfull of Best buys in my area that still have them in stock.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I got an email from Best Buy about an hour ago cancelling my order.


Sue sue sue!!!!!!!!!!

:laughing:

That's false advertising!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I just once want an advertiser with common sense a basic instruction skills


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

*Tablet question*

OK I have an Ipad/tablet question for all you tech geeks. Can a customer sign a tablet/ipad with a stylus? Do those of you who invoice with them have them sign?

Thanks


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> OK I have an Ipad/tablet question for all you tech geeks. Can a customer sign a tablet/ipad with a stylus? Do those of you who invoice with them have them sign?
> 
> Thanks


 There must be a program.
My cell phone takes a signature for my square.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> There must be a program.
> My cell phone takes a signature for my square.


Mine too but it doesn't seem to work with anything but a finger. I havne't tried one of those tablet styluses though.





Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You have to buy a stylus made to work on the Ipad. Standard stylus that work on other things do not work.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> You have to buy a stylus made to work on the Ipad. Standard stylus that work on other things do not work.


You get a capacitive stylus on eBay for less than a dollar.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I run an iPhone 4s and a Motorola tablet in my truck. The android is really growing on me. The biggest feature is when u get the inappropriate emails we all love and u cannot play the video with apple. 
The batteries in the tablet run a long time. I have an inverter to charge anything anytime anyways in all my trucks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

highpoint said:


> I run an iPhone 4s and a Motorola tablet in my truck. The android is really growing on me. *The biggest feature is when u get the inappropriate emails we all love and u cannot play the video with apple.*
> The batteries in the tablet run a long time. I have an inverter to charge anything anytime anyways in all my trucks.


Oh I didn't realize you can't play them... :laughing:

http://www.videora.com/

Try the free converter... :thumbup:


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

iPhone & iPad for sure!


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I run an app on ipad1 called invoices to go, it took me about two days to install material and different hourly rates, because I mainly run a t&m shop. I email the invoice to the client, myself and the accountant all at once and walk out with a cheque. There is an option to do PayPal, but don't know anyone who has used that option before.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Radium said:


> I run an app on ipad1 called invoices to go, it took me about two days to install material and different hourly rates, because I mainly run a t&m shop. I email the invoice to the client, myself and the accountant all at once and walk out with a cheque. There is an option to do PayPal, but don't know anyone who has used that option before.


If you wanted to is there a way to print them from the pad, bluetooth or otherwise? In my neck O the woods we have limited internet.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> OK I have an Ipad/tablet question for all you tech geeks. Can a customer sign a tablet/ipad with a stylus? Do those of you who invoice with them have them sign?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes, you need the stylus from Apple, they sell them at Best Buy, we will be going to this program this year.

http://acowin.com/home.aspx

Has everything a field tech will need, also a dispatch and inventory control program.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Oh I didn't realize you can't play them... :laughing:
> 
> http://www.videora.com/
> 
> Try the free converter... :thumbup:


Son of a *****. Well looks like im going all apple after all. 
We could argue limited apps all day, but at least they all work and usually do what they say they're going to do.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

3G is the only way to run an iPad. If you have cell phone reception you have Internet access. I do not like the idea of a printer in a vehicle, if a copy is needed I would rather mail it from the office. It costs $20 dollars a month for 3G Internet that gets tacked on to the cell phone bill. Super cheap for the office time it saves.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just talked to that acowin provider and they told me the basic no frills program is $1300.00 and the main program is $2800.00

The downside of either is that the programs are designed for medium to larger companies. Some smart person should develop a affordable program that is simple, easy to use and then market it to small shops.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the moto i680 military its a nice phone. I tried to kill it be throwing it down on concrete as hard as I could and it only left a scuff mark. Also its water proof, i drop phones out of my shrit pockets all the time.


----------

